# Friday Morning 8 point



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Took this one friday at 7:30
110 yards, went about 40 yards and dropped 
they aged it at 3.5










Im a happy camper. two nice 8 points in two years within 1 ft of the exact same spot.


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

hey good buck man, one to be proud of.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok, so what are the chances that this buck I got a good photo of through my scope last year, and saw on more than one occasion is the buck I just took.











In this photo you cant see that on his left side he had a small point at the end that made him a 9.
This years buck has the last two inches of main beam broken off on his left side. But right before the end there is a little one inch sticker point.

Also the general look and age progression looks about right. He looks about 2.5 in this picture. And with an unusually good rack for a deer this size. this years buck also has a proportionately larger rack for its size and age.

Im sold! Am I crazy, I know there are alot of bucks running around, but I haven't seen any other bucks on the property that fit the bill.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Now im almost sure its the same buck. look at the white patch under his eye.
Its identical. And I looked at alot of pictures of bucks and none had that little dark triangle coming up like this one. Pretty cool!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure looks like the same Buck...Congrats!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Very nice. Good lookin' buck!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good lookin buck and pics. Whats the inside spread on him?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...I have to agree with Lewis ...looks like the same buck if not his identical twin brother...Congd's on the harvest...Hang him on the wall...C.L...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great buck. I don't know how you guys find these big bucks. Every year, they seem to disappear every where I hunt.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks. the inside spread is just over 18"
We have a pretty good size peice of land and we dont shoot the smaller ones.
Try to let them get to at least 4 1/2 years old.
That means some sacrafice. I went almost 5 years without taking a buck.
Ive been fortunate enough to get a pretty good one the last 3 years though.
Trying to upgrade every year.

Plus we are big into not going into their habitat and bedding areas and just hunting the edges and funnels between. Once you alert an older buck that the patch of woods they call home is being invaded this week, your just not going to seem them anymore. In to our box before light and don't leave until dark. Driving is rare. Just let the people on the other surrounding property drive them off thier land and on to ours.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey, josh-could you pm me some coordinate numbers??? ?? ?


----------

